# Woman?s Remarkable Vagina Hid 54 Bags of Heroin. Also $51.22 in cash and change



## TSC (Mar 19, 2011)

> A Scranton, Pennsylvania, woman was discovered with dozens of bags of heroin hidden in her vagina ? and cash! ? after a car crash Sunday. The woman was suspected in a burglary of the local Dunmore Inn, and was taken into custody after crashing her car.
> 
> Twenty-seven-year-old Karin Mackaliunas began feeling the sting of all those tiny bags, and "After a struggle with Officer Baumann during a more thorough search at headquarters," read the police report, "Ms. Mackaliunas asked to speak with Sergeant Michael Mayer and told him she had hidden more heroin in her vagina." Mackaliunas was searched and police discovered a stunning 54 bags of heroin, 31 empty bags used to package heroin, and eight prescription pills in her vagina ? along with $51.22 in cash and change. Mackaliunas was charged with possession with intent to deliver a controlled substance, possession of drug paraphernalia, and two counts of possession of a controlled substance.



source: 



pic of girl




She must be very very loose by now


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 19, 2011)

What the fuck?


----------



## hustler's ambition (Mar 19, 2011)

She's beautiful!pek


----------



## Ultra (Mar 19, 2011)

Wut        .


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Mar 19, 2011)

That just sounds smelly


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 19, 2011)

From her face it looks like she still might have some up there


----------



## Gino (Mar 19, 2011)

HOLY SHIT!!!!!! I don't want to hear about small dicks anymore


----------



## Millennium Creed (Mar 19, 2011)

what the fuck


----------



## Disquiet (Mar 19, 2011)

The article claims they're "tiny", but I really want to know the precise measurements of these bags before I decide whether this is spectacular or merely impressive.


----------



## WorstUsernameEver (Mar 19, 2011)

....................


----------



## Quincy James (Mar 19, 2011)

This woman is just talented as hell... I'm sure there's a reputable job for her somewhere that doesn't involve stuffing cocaine up her cooch, like a children's magician or human vacuum cleaner or something


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Mar 19, 2011)

amazing feat


----------



## Cash (Mar 19, 2011)

loled hard at the exact change.


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Mar 19, 2011)

There would had to have been some midgets in there before I would be impressed...


----------



## impersonal (Mar 19, 2011)

Nesha said:


> She's beautiful!pek



Yeah, it's kinda sad. She could have been a beauty but it shows that she's a drug addict. Also she's sexually uninteresting now, with her clown-car vagina... It's scary what you could find in there.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## Raptorz (Mar 19, 2011)

This is quite impressive.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 19, 2011)

There are no words...


----------



## Gunners (Mar 19, 2011)

Not the sort of tricks you want to see a pussy perform.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Mar 19, 2011)

This sounds familiar


----------



## nagatopwnsall (Mar 19, 2011)

Just the average western woman.


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Mar 19, 2011)

Exactly why im gay.​


----------



## Bill G (Mar 19, 2011)

TSC said:


> source:


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 19, 2011)

There's probably still a few pennies up there....


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Mar 19, 2011)

......

I don't even know what to say.


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 19, 2011)

How big are these bags?

Was she hiding illegal aliens in there as well?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 19, 2011)

remarkable vagina!


----------



## Gextiv (Mar 19, 2011)

She definitely needs help.. lots of it. Jail time I think would just make matters worse in her case. They'll probably end up using her vagina to smuggle phones, netbooks, etc.


----------



## psycheofthewoods (Mar 19, 2011)

What. the. hell.


----------



## ragnara (Mar 19, 2011)

I wonder how much of that stuff got lost in there forever...


----------



## Darklyre (Mar 19, 2011)

That's not a vagina, that's a fucking bag of holding!


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 19, 2011)

this sounds like something from a hentai manga where the vagina can fit watermelons. what the fuck...


----------



## Soca (Mar 19, 2011)

Gextiv said:


> She definitely needs help.. lots of it. Jail time I think would just make matters worse in her case. They'll probably end up using her vagina to smuggle phones, netbooks, etc.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Mar 19, 2011)

do not want


----------



## Chou (Mar 20, 2011)

Okay I can understand being desperate enough to stash a bunch of drugs up your cunt...but bills and coins? The fuck?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 20, 2011)

Stunna said:


> There are no words...



...This is all I have.


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 20, 2011)

Quincy James said:


> This woman is just talented as hell... I'm sure there's a reputable job for her somewhere that doesn't involve stuffing cocaine up her cooch, like a children's magician or human vacuum cleaner or something



After-hours show at the local poolhall


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 20, 2011)

DivineHalo said:


> Exactly why im gay.​


Pretty shitty reason to be gay.

Women can put things into there pussies ((which are kind of meant to have things put into them in the first place)) therefore I love the cock... /heavy sarcasm.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2011)

Sharon Stone has competition.


----------



## Tkae (Mar 20, 2011)

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## DemiGodEP (Mar 20, 2011)

Well that's just wow.


----------



## tashtin (Mar 20, 2011)

I want to meet this woman... and take her out to lunch, you just know she'll put out


----------



## Squeek (Mar 20, 2011)

It's a feat though


----------



## DemiGodEP (Mar 20, 2011)

tashtin said:


> I want to meet this woman... and take her out to lunch, you just know she'll put out



Mind the dark cave though. It could suck you in whole.


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Mar 20, 2011)

Now now, that this not how you use that hole.


----------



## DemiGodEP (Mar 20, 2011)

And how is it meant to be used?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 20, 2011)

I bet you could shove your whole head in there she's that loose


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Mar 20, 2011)

DemiGodEP said:


> And how is it meant to be used?



For sexual activities used with mainly the male private part silly.


----------



## DemiGodEP (Mar 20, 2011)

ItachixCC said:


> For sexual activities used with mainly the male private part silly.




....

That is simply out of the question, it cannot  be used in such a way.


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Mar 20, 2011)

DemiGodEP said:


> ....
> 
> That is simply out of the question, it cannot  be used in such a way.



I say it can.
That's what I plan to use mine for.


----------



## DemiGodEP (Mar 20, 2011)

ItachixCC said:


> I say it can.
> That's what I plan to use mine for.





Wha....

But but that is..


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Mar 20, 2011)

DemiGodEP said:


> Wha....
> 
> But but that is..



Now now, Almz.
Everyone knows the females have to use their part right with an Asian man to help reoverpopulate Japan.


----------



## Kazumi287 (Mar 20, 2011)

Dont you think it might be a little too soon for those jokes?


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Mar 20, 2011)

Kazumi287 said:


> Dont you think it might be a little too soon for those jokes?



Yeah, it may be a bit soon and people may get a little sensitive on the subject. 
I myself do feel really bad for what happened in Japan and agree it is tragic.

Although I see nothing wrong with one small, rather more light hearted joke, especially when it is COMPLETELY put off as unserious, and seems more of a benefit joke at that.
It may be because of the "jokes" I see on some of my other fourms. 
They are not for the light hearted. One of the most popular ones floating around is "at least Japan isn't over populated anymore" or "I hope all of Japan dies". 
Now that is some sick shit. Those people need to be slapped.

I actually said this same joke to a dude I talk to that lives in Japan. I've talked to him on msn for a year now. He just simply laughed it off and then started whining about the gundum being broken in half like a nerd. 
So I suppose some wouldn't take it as offensive in the slightest, while others might.

But if others got offended by one light hearted joke, it's really their problem and not mine. I can see if someone went around bashing and saying it all over the place, but one lighter one I don't overly see the problem with. Then again everyone reacts differently to things, so it depends on the person. But then again, it goes back to the "once defense" which usually should be shrugged off at first or ignored, if offended that is.

But this thread is about shoving stuff up vagina's basically, so it shouldn't be brought off topic. 

The joke it's self was only to make my friend Almz feel guilty about not wanting things shoved up his vagina.


----------



## G (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Kazumi287 (Mar 20, 2011)

@ItachixCC well when you put it like that, i guess your right.
and that was a good way to trap your friend into feeling guilt to agree with you. 
thats a subject you cant help but to feel guilty on when it is shoved in your face


----------



## Punpun (Mar 20, 2011)

> It sounds like a lot, but 54 bags of heroin means 54 tightly  wrapped, tiny glassine envelopes, each one about 1" x 2" and folded down  to 1" by 1/2". *All 54 take up about 3 inches of space which any woman  would consider as more to be desired*. And the cash fits in one of those  jeans change pockets. So it makes for a good headline, but truth be  told, for a rather unremarkable vagina.


Not that impressive..


----------



## KyuubiFan (Mar 20, 2011)

What the- There are no words for this.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 20, 2011)

Why is there a gif of the Vag lady prettied up and dancing in the OP's sig?


----------



## Blackrose16 (Mar 20, 2011)

Fenix Down said:


> Why is there a gif of the Vag lady prettied up and dancing in the OP's sig?



Thats the girl from the song "friday" by Rebeca black and its effing terrible 

I feel bad for the officer that had too...remove this stuff....and I hope that money does not go back into circulation


----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (Mar 20, 2011)

Makes me feel proud to be Pennsylvanian.


----------



## Agony (Mar 20, 2011)

black hole.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Mar 20, 2011)

Agony said:


> black hole.



More like a supermassive black hole.


----------



## DemiGodEP (Mar 20, 2011)

ItachixCC said:


> Yeah, it may be a bit soon and people may get a little sensitive on the subject.
> I myself do feel really bad for what happened in Japan and agree it is tragic.
> 
> Although I see nothing wrong with one small, rather more light hearted joke, especially when it is COMPLETELY put off as unserious, and seems more of a benefit joke at that.
> ...


 

CC You cruel cruel woman! 

Well I'll be damned. l


----------



## Fran (Mar 20, 2011)

Good lord


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Mar 20, 2011)

DemiGodEP said:


> CC You cruel cruel woman!
> 
> Well I'll be damned. l



I may be cruel, but the question is are you?
Can you resist such tragic, Almz? Can you?


----------



## DemiGodEP (Mar 20, 2011)

ItachixCC said:


> I may be cruel, but the question is are you?
> Can you resist such tragic, Almz? Can you?




What do you think?


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm sorry, but as a guy I find this more sad than remarkable.

Wait! I was wrong it's actually remarkably sad


----------



## Sora (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Huntress (Mar 20, 2011)

lol clown car!!!!


----------



## Momoka (Mar 20, 2011)

All the porn agencies are probably fighting to buy her right now.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## BassGS (Mar 20, 2011)

For some reason it moved for a second.


----------



## DemiGodEP (Mar 20, 2011)

What a woman.


----------



## CrazyAries (Mar 20, 2011)

That is just really nasty.....



Mandom said:


> > It sounds like a lot, but 54 bags of heroin means 54 tightly  wrapped,  tiny glassine envelopes, each one about 1" x 2" and folded down  to 1"  by 1/2". *All 54 take up about 3 inches of space which any woman  would consider as more to be desired*.  And the cash fits in one of those  jeans change pockets. So it makes  for a good headline, but truth be  told, for a rather unremarkable  vagina.
> 
> 
> 
> Not that impressive..



They forgot about the prescription pills....


----------



## ILikefruitloops (Mar 20, 2011)

Makes you wonder if there was a magical world in there.


----------



## Evolet (Mar 20, 2011)

God Tier Vagina.


----------



## DemiGodEP (Mar 20, 2011)

ILikefruitloops said:


> Makes you wonder if there was a magical world in there.




Maybe there is.


----------



## Motochika (Mar 20, 2011)

I imagine a night with her from now on must be like throwing a pencil into the Grand Canyon.


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Mar 20, 2011)

DemiGodEP said:


> What do you think?



I think no.


----------



## DemiGodEP (Mar 20, 2011)

ItachixCC said:


> I think no.




I'm not all sweet and dandy you know.


----------



## Ceria (Mar 20, 2011)

Her vagina is not a clown car,


----------



## gabies (Mar 20, 2011)

doing lines from your cooch
i wonder how much her cooch can snort


----------



## hustler's ambition (Mar 20, 2011)

impersonal said:


> with her clown-car vagina...



:rofl                                      .


----------



## Dolohov27 (Mar 20, 2011)

That is fucking awesome, i wonder if a human head can fit in there ?


----------



## Syed (Mar 21, 2011)

Damn. Fisting is all I'm gonna say LOL.


----------



## Ultimania (Mar 21, 2011)

What the bloody hell?


----------



## Wilykat (Mar 21, 2011)

Time for an orgy to see if she can set a record for the most dicks at once.


----------



## Meia (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow............................


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Mar 21, 2011)

small dick.


----------



## zuul (Mar 21, 2011)

Pretty unimpressive compared to that woman that shoved an American football ball up her vagina.


----------



## Federer (Mar 21, 2011)

She'll do fine in the adult industry.


----------



## tinhamodic (Mar 21, 2011)

Guess the searcher had to go up to the elbow to dig around! LOL!


----------



## Karsh (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey, at least it wasn't a live animal


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 21, 2011)

FUCK. She's ugly


----------



## Talon. (Mar 21, 2011)

what is this i dont even....vagaina


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2011)

Sounds like a standard vagina.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 21, 2011)

See the best part of this is now I have an article to send around that actually has the phrase "remarkable vagina" in it.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 21, 2011)

I marked my spot there.


----------



## kazuri (Mar 21, 2011)

6 pages of the same jokes, even after being explained that it's not a lot of material. Good job everyone.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 21, 2011)

kazuri said:


> 6 pages of the same jokes, even after being explained that it's not a lot of material. Good job everyone.



You're surprised?  Someone posted an article about a woman hiding things in her vag, the same tired jokes are a given.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2011)

Let's make jokes about her heroin addiction and money problems instead.


----------



## Evilene (Mar 21, 2011)

If she has kids, I bet they simply walked out, while twirling a cane during birth.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Let's make jokes about her heroin addiction and money problems instead.



I guess we could but opportunities for jokes like this are pretty rare and you have to milk them for all their worth.


----------



## DemiGodEP (Mar 21, 2011)

zuul said:


> Pretty unimpressive compared to that woman that shoved an American football ball up her vagina.




Woah woah what?


----------



## Detective (Mar 21, 2011)

This woman's vagina makes Hermione Granger's bottomless subspace beaded handbag from HP7 look like a simple beaded handbag.



> "When you say you've got the Cloak, and clothes..." said Harry, frowning at Hermione, who was carrying nothing except her small beaded handbag, in which she was now rummaging. "Yes, they're here," said Hermione, and to Harry and Ron's utter astonishment, *she pulled out a pair of jeans, a sweatshirt, some maroon socks, and finally the silvery Invisibility Cloak... She gave the fragile-looking bag a little shake and it echoed like a cargo hold as a number of heavy objects rolled around inside it.*"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2011)

That's about the long and short of it, Detective.


Though, given her cavernous crotch, I expect it's more long than short. If you know what I mean.


----------



## Detective (Mar 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That's about the long and short of it, Detective.
> 
> 
> Though, given her cavernous crotch, I expect it's more long than short. If you know what I mean.



I've heard it both ways.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2011)

Wait, I can construe that statement more than two ways.


----------



## Detective (Mar 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Wait, I can construe that statement more than two ways.



Get your mind out of the vaginagutter, CMX!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2011)

Detective said:


> Get your mind out of the vaginagutter, CMX!


A more suitable substitution would've been aircraft hanger given the context of this thread.


----------



## Detective (Mar 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> A more suitable substitution would've been aircraft hanger given the context of this thread.



Unlike the Mariana trench-esque capacity of this woman's nether regions, I was trying to be subtle and keep my comments to a minimum. I may be philosophical, but even I'm not that deep.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2011)

Even Plato, Aristotle, and that other guy combined wasn't that deep.


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm simply speechless


----------



## Detective (Mar 21, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> You're surprised?  Someone posted an article about a woman hiding things in her vag, the same tired jokes are a given.



I think both myself and my associate CMX, have proven that there is always new material regarding any topic on the internet in which to poke fun at.


----------

